# What substrate/gravel/etc for a planted tank with guppies/corys



## Rougesnake (May 18, 2017)

Hi I am about to start setting up a nice 20 gal tank but I wanted a few live plants in there, what types of gravel do ones like amazon swords/java ferns/crypt wendtii etc grow best in? I preferably want black but I can work with anything. Thanks!


----------



## Gardener (Feb 13, 2011)

If you want a black substrate intended for growing plants, Seachem Flourite Black would be one choice. I've been using Flourite for many years in both hi-tech and low-tech setups. Be aware though - it's not cheap. But then again anything specifically intended for growing plants won't be. J&L probably has the best price locally.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

If you use gravel you will need to add some fertilizer for plants into the substrate.ADA soil,Ecocomplete,Fluval stratum and others types contain fertilizer already.The lighting is the most important part and that is where I would spend the money.You can grow plants with any light but will get better results with decent quality one.The newer led lights now use less power and in my opinion look better.There is a lot more to know but this should get you a good start.Good luck.


----------



## Rougesnake (May 18, 2017)

Thank you so much I will definitely look into a proper light for them


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

FWIW: Check out the FLUORESCENT lighting options before plunking down lots of cash on LEDs.

Also, FLOURISH TABS are good to push into the substrate (for rooted plants).


----------



## Rougesnake (May 18, 2017)

yeah were thinking of a main full spectrum flourescent with maybe a small blue led to make fish colors pop can you combo them?


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Depending on the depth of your tank should determine what type of light to buy. Anything taller than 18" should be powered with better led's or t5ho fluorescent. Low tech plants like Java fern Java moss or anubias will do fine with regular fluorescents. Low light Led is good too. Costs a bit more but you save money on energy and replacing bulbs. They also look better. For standard 20 gallon dimensions, any beamswork or finnex Led fixtures would do ok. Aqueon has a new light out now for growing plants, it's a little expensive but you can probably find it local now


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes, I use a fluorescent canopy light fixture for the daytime. When its timer turns off, a second timer comes on with L.E.D. blue lights for about 3 hours in the evening. The L.E.D. lights are only "mood" lighting for the room AND for the fish when transitioning from daytime (bright white) to evening (low blue) to night (nearly complete darkness).


P.S. The daytime fluorescent light doesn't come on until 9:00 a.m. when natural daylight already has gradually filled the room, so there is no L.E.D. (blue) phase in the morning . . . in case you were wondering. :0)


----------



## Rougesnake (May 18, 2017)

Mick2016 said:


> Yes, I use a fluorescent canopy light fixture for the daytime. When its timer turns off, a second timer comes on with L.E.D. blue lights for about 3 hours in the evening. The L.E.D. lights are only "mood" lighting for the room AND for the fish when transitioning from daytime (bright white) to evening (low blue) to night (nearly complete darkness).
> 
> P.S. The daytime fluorescent light doesn't come on until 9:00 a.m. when natural daylight already has gradually filled the room, so there is no L.E.D. (blue) phase in the morning . . . in case you were wondering. :0)


That sounds awesome, exactly the type of setup I was thinking of


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Clarification : The L.E.D. light is not part of the original canopy fluorescent. I bought a VIA AQUA brand bubble wand/L.E.D. light combo as a separate piece. It adheres to the underside of the canopy using the suction cup holders which came with the L.E.D. (i.e. intended to stick the L.E.D. to the aquarium glass - submerged under water). Obviously, an air tube for the bubble feature is not being used at this time. :0) 

VIA AQUA light prices are all over the map, so shop around. These come in different strip lengths and colours : blue or white or blue/white alternating or multi-colour bulbs (i.e. ones that I know about).


----------



## Rougesnake (May 18, 2017)

do you have both plugged into the same timer (dual timer) or separate timers?


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

From Post #8 earlier: " . . . When its timer turns off, a second timer comes on with L.E.D. blue lights for about 3 hours in the evening."

EACH timer has only one socket, so two timers need to be used - one timer for fluorescent/canopy AND another timer for the L.E.D. (blue) bar.

P.S. This topic is moving away a bit from the original "substrate" inquiry, so perhaps another thread could be started if you have more questions about "lighting" with planted tanks.

:lol:


----------

